# Christmas time !!



## Steph3dfx (Dec 4, 2012)

It's time for my annual holiday layout.
Unfortunatly I don't have a permanant setup so I use Christmas as an excuse get my stuff out of the closet.
A tradition .......... for the second year.
I'm glad I decided to runs trains under my small tree last year, my long time interest in toy trains came back from my youth (I'm 47).


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a great looking Christmas layout. Now, you need to find someplace to keep it setup throughout the year.


----------



## DieselGen (May 3, 2011)

That is full of Christmas win and I love the reversing trolley line in front. The kids and/or cats will love it too.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice and ready for Christmas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm happy with any setup where a steamer is elevated into a position of prominence, way, WAY above the lowly diesels.

Five stars from me!  :thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

That looks great. Post more pics. Maybe night time with the Xmas tree lights on?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> I'm happy with any setup where a steamer is elevated into a position of prominence, way, WAY above the lowly diesels.
> 
> Five stars from me!  :thumbsup:
> 
> TJ


I hasten to add, the steamer is parked, and the diesels are doing all the work.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You have some nice stuff, too bad you couldn't get a table up for them year round.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Fantastic! If it were mine, Christmas season would get longer and longer and .......

Thanks for the pix


----------



## TaeOH (Dec 1, 2012)

That is great.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

I particularly like your red Tucker automobile. Neat touch.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Ditto on the Tucker /) /)
-Art


----------



## Steph3dfx (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments.

I don't have a preference toward diesel or steam. It's more fun to watch a steam mechanism in action but there is something magical for me with the red and silver SF set.
If you look closely, Teddy bear has a small SF F3 in his hand.
I bought this ornamant 15 years ago thinking on day I will have one.
Since I'm not rich and don't mind running in conventionnal mode I bought the Williams ABA version last year and a GG-1.
In fact everything was bought between last Christmas and today, except for the SOO Line GP-38, caboose,ore car and GY tanker.
I also have one secret weapon bought in 93 not in the previous pics.










My 2055 was in a nice shape in 93 but last year I did a paint refresh (touch up + semi gloss coat) and did a complete cleaning and relub of the engine and tender.
Now this 60 year old duo is running smoother at less voltage and whistling louder then before.
The smoke is quite nice plus I prefer the smell of the old pellets !!

I currently live in an appartment so the permanant layout is out of the question. So until I moved again to a house I will enjoy trains around the Holidays.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Like the Tucker too. Someday, I will post pictures of mine with the LED headlights.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the "secret weapon", pretty cool.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

"I currently live in an appartment so the permanant layout is out of the question."
Why's that? Landlord not like trains or something? LOL

Nice set up!


----------



## Steph3dfx (Dec 4, 2012)

<<Why's that? Landlord not like trains or something? LOL>>
Not a problem, I use Atlas track system not Lionel fastrack so It's quiet !!!
Seriously it's a space problem.

As requested a night shot and for more impact the 2055 with madison cars replace the GP-38 set in the inner figure 8.
I don't have a tripod so the result is so-so.
I bought an MTH Penny water tower today and placed it in the center with a little blinking light on top, cool item.
The layout is now finished ........ no more space. (natural wallet relief)


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I really like your "dated" photo. I love taking posed pictures of my layout through either Hipstamatic or running them through the filters on IMGUR. It gives it that "nostalgic" look and feel. Have you tried shooting while they are at speed? You get some great juxstaposition especially when its against a still piece. Give it a try, you'll end up with a new way to have fun with your trains. At least I did.

Here's a picture that I cropped and ran thru so many filters I ended up with a picutre that ended up looking like a drawing from an old catalog rather than a photo. You'll be amazed at how differently you'll look at your trains. The original is below it for comparison.


----------



## dennisb (Jan 15, 2012)

thats a beautiful display, you sure did a nice job in a small area!


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

You did a great job repainting your 2055 and tender; they look new to me.


----------



## Toot_Toot (Dec 3, 2012)

dennisb said:


> thats a beautiful display, you sure did a nice job in a small area!



+1. That's pretty good bang-for-the-buck.


----------



## stevetil (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, you could do like the little boy in the movie
The Day the Earth Stood Still.
Just push the whole thing under your bed.
Yeah, you have to get down on the floor to run it.
But think of the fun you'll have *all year*!


----------



## DK81 (Nov 25, 2012)

Here is my train around our tree. I don't have a tender for the 2037 and the caboose and yellow hopper have damaged couplers, so they are parked at the station until I get them back together.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Remember the rule for Christmas decorations: You put up the Christmas decorations right after Thanksgiving, and take them down on the 4th of July.


----------



## Toot_Toot (Dec 3, 2012)

We have a small foil tree that actually sits on top of the TV cabinet year round.


----------



## Steph3dfx (Dec 4, 2012)

Here is 2 exclusive snapshots from 70's forgoten Lionel's catalogs :



















Just kidding I used 70's filter to get that Lionel MPC's era catalog feel on the pictures.

In fact I found a way to spend some more,
I added a new CP Rail crane car. 

And a new water tower with a homemade modification : I painted the top black (roof was silver) 
Just like I did btw with the montrose red building (the roof was gray)

Do you have any trick on how to stop spending on trains ??


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You've got that time-warp catalog thing down pat. Fun stuff!


----------



## Steph3dfx (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I update my old thread with my upgraded setup for the 2013-14 Holidays 

Now this year I decided to build a tabletop (even tought my setup is still on the floor)
It's better for all the electrical wiring and I will store my layout without dissasemble the track.

Take a look at the photos :










I also build a ramp for the trolley in the back :










Finish setup with a new second water tower and my new Williams transformer used for the inner 8 and it's variable accesories output used for the trolley :


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi.....get rid of the tree and table it sits on and you will have a little more room. :thumbsup:

It is a shame you can't set up a 4x8 table.
I will repeat myself, "you have some nice stuff". :smilie_daumenpos:

But at least you can get into it for the holiday. 
HO HO HO Merry Christmas. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevetil (Sep 6, 2011)

big ed said:


> ...
> HO HO HO Merry Christmas. :thumbsup:


Oh No! You are not allowed to say HO in an O gauge message. Just ain't allowed to. No.

That 2055/CocaCola/Burlington/Sunoco train in the foreground can't get very far without going on the ground.

I suppose the poor trolley has to bump and bang at each end of its run up and down the incline.

Otherwise it all looks very nice.  Just take away the tree and tree table after Christmas and leave it up all year!


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

I noticed a 55 Ford Crown Vic and a 53 Chevy Pick Up, had one of each at diff times in my youth, great set up, just set mine up round the tree,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

HOE, HOE, HOE then.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice and I like the ageing effect too. I going to have to get a smaller tree so I can run my trains in the house! If it was up to big ed I'd be living in the garage, with no heat and the trains would be sleeping in my bed. Keep the little tree it's Christmas!


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Oh, yeah! Now you're talkin'... Can I come over for lunch and bring a couple of my operating cars? Seriously, your lack of overall room hasn't slowed your imagination at all. I love your updated layout with the perforated wallboards as a base for easy wiring. That's very creative, and the noise factor? Wonderful; love that noise. It adds to the experience. Also, your #2360 GG1 is a real beauty. 5 stars for maximum fun in minimum space.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That is now one of my favorite Christmas layouts. I also think the wallboard is genius, and gives me ideas for my future creation.

Way to go!


----------



## Steph3dfx (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments. 

<<Keep the little tree it's Christmas!>>
I'ts the idea of a train under the christmas tree !! 

My layout is pretty small at 4x7, I would love to have a permanent layout with two complete level, tunnels, bridges, advance scenery and mountains but for the moment my holiday layout will do. 
I had no intention this year to run my trains, but my 83 years old mother was disapointed and insisted as well as my girlfriend, so I finaly had to change my mind. (you know ...womens !)

The perforated wallboard is indeed very easy for the electrical setup and is screwed on mutiple 1x2 underneat. The carpet from last year was fix on the wallboard with tierap and I used a thin christmas white carpet on top. I also a used a bite of fake snow to add relief. (not as good as it seems on the photos).
So the trains are running smooth and relatively quiet on the screwed Atlas tracks.


----------



## Steph3dfx (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi everybody,

It's that time of the year again deeply linked in my heart with toy trains.
Since I built a platform last year with the tracks and wiring already in place, it was much easier this time to install the layout.

I did a couple adjustments, additional supports for the trolley and add some electrical points for accessories.
But what is really new this year ??

First I score on eBay a very nice set of 4 new (old stock) Lionel aluminum Santa Fe passengers wagons for the ridiculous price of $132.50 + shipping : 










I also bought additional MTH buildings; the cute train store for infinite supply of train stuff !!










The big grainery :










The whole layout for Christmas 2014: 










I also prepared a Soo Line gondola with a special delivery for my girlfriend on Christmas day. There is a pair of gold earrings in the box behind Santa Claus !!
Until the day I'm going to hide the surprise wagon somewhere to prevent investigation :laugh:










With the current setup there is no more room for additional structures and accessories.
I almost sold my MTH Hudson NYC and bought the new NYC Hudson Lionchief plus, 
I really love the concept of a simple remote with the nice looking Hudson. It would be a cool companion to my 2055, both made by Lionel with an interval of 60 years. 

More shots :


----------



## dennisb (Jan 15, 2012)

once again great job on the trains. starting on my layout as well. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

A really great layout. We all had to wait for the extra space, so keep dreaming. Merry Christmas !


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A fabulous setup, once again! Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## sneaker3d (Jan 12, 2012)

That layout look beautiful as well on holiday season. I am still work project my 259E restoration for holiday like you do. 
Merry Christmas to you and all of you. 
FYI: I love Santa Fe too.


----------



## sneaker3d (Jan 12, 2012)

That layout look beautiful as well on holiday season. I am still work project my 259E restoration for holiday like you do. 
Merry Christmas to you and all of you. 
FYI: I love Santa Fe too. :smilie_daumenpos:
OOP! I post twice due internet lagged.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking great as always! Nice score on the aluminum passenger trains. Now you have set for your Santa Fe. That price was insane! And the cars look immaculate to boot. I paid more for mine and after cleaning they don't look that nice. Happy holidays and most importantly have fun!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's one busy little place, that's for sure! Very nice.


----------



## GeraldNuss (Dec 31, 2013)

Did you spray the 2055? Mine could use a paint job too.


----------



## Steph3dfx (Dec 4, 2012)

> Did you spray the 2055? Mine could use a paint job too.


Well not exactly, I prefer the term paint refresh. 
I used a tiny brush to repair the little paint chips all around, most were roughly the size of a toothpick point. 
After that I used a semi gloss clear (Tamiya spray) to have a nice uniform finish all over the loco shell. 

The roof was also repaired (corner was straighten back) after the loco went in the wall at full speed in 1993, thanks to my older brother who was 37 at the time.
The removable front part where the light and green jewels are placed was damaged and replaced.
I used a flat black spray paint and used a compound to make a smooth transition from the repainted corner to the rest of the roof.

Overall the look is very good as you can see in my pics and I prefer my result compared to fully repainted vintage Loco I've seen.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Inspiration!!*

Great Christmas Layout Steph3dfx. I finally achieved Lionel Christmas Insanity and am attempting the first Transcontinental Tree Route for the Holidays...I got my wife gold earrings for Christmas 30 yrs ago and she still wears them during the Holiday Season...I'm sure your GF will love the Santa Gondola Surprise and once again Great layout...keep us posted on the present!! Happy Holidays!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steph3dfx (Dec 4, 2012)

On Christmas night, I secretly installed my Soo line train, modified for the occasion, and ready to deliver a little gift to my love.










Later, we where relaxing, lay down on the floor, watching the train before going to bed.
She liked the special train running around for the night instead of SF line.
Then I stopped the train near her and told here to look behind Santa Claus because he brought one more gift. 
Since I already gave all the presents to my girlfriend earlier, this was a complete surprise.
I gave her the little box and she was very happy to unwrap the gold earrings and then I got a sweet Christmas kiss. 




























Thanks for the nice comments and : 
*Happy Holidays to all of you !!*


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice holiday layout.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Great job keeping the Christmas theme. Keep up the good work ! ! !


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Along with the theme song from Jaws......Da Dat Da Dat Da Dat Da.
Your going to need a larger table you know?

Add some extension wings?
Nice find on the shiny passenger cars.
Looking good.:smilie_daumenpos:

Merry Christmas back to you.:smokin:


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Very nice!

Lots going on, I like.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

great looking layout !!


----------

